# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Спам и мошенничество в сети  >  Удаленный доступ

## Chingiz Serikov

Здравствуйте. Я отключил удаленный доступ к моему компьютеру через панель управления и когда я для интереса нажал на кнопку "Выбратьпользователей" я увидел что никто не имеет доступа в списке так как он был чист, но ниже было написано: 1 уже имеет доступ к этому компьютеру. Это я ? К сожалению скриншот не прикладывается потому что занимает слишком много места

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Никита Соловьев

> К сожалению скриншот не прикладывается потому что занимает слишком много места


Загрузите на файлообменник.

----------


## Chingiz Serikov

дайте ссылку

----------


## Никита Соловьев

http://rghost.ru/

----------


## Chingiz Serikov

http://rghost.ru/57138747/image.png

----------


## Никита Соловьев

1 - это вы. Отключить удалённый доступ вы можете с свойствах меню "компьютер".

----------


## Chingiz Serikov

Спасибо, тему клоз

----------

